# Do my numbers jive?????



## klem (Nov 11, 2009)

Im about to place a bid on a gas station. The complete lot is 12,020 sq feet. It has 3 islands and a long exit / entrance way.....

I came to the price of $120 for plowing and salting.... it should only take 25-30 minutes to do...

am I in the right ball park???? southern suburbs of chicago


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

what material are you spreading?

walks too? salt on walks?

what's the trigger?

do I live in chi town?


----------



## klem (Nov 11, 2009)

without shoveling, and this is spreading bulk salt after plowing...


----------



## doo-man (Feb 22, 2009)

Sounds kinda cheap as you are including salt spread at that cost?? 

Should use about 200#'s of salt if spread properly so say you charge $0.15 per pound spread that's $30.00 so it leaves you $95 for the plowing. 

I know what kinda PITA gas stations can be, also have to consider the risks associated with gas stations ie: gas hole covers (they aren't cheap) !!! 

Good luck with it let us know how you make out !


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

One more thing to think about is the traffic flow at the station. Even if your 25 to 30 minutes is spot on when they are closed,(if they close) during business hours it may take twice that amount of time while your sitting and waiting on cars to move out of the way.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Consider your travel time and if it is open 24 hour then the PITA factor will be high. It could take you twice that playing dodge car with the customers, waiting for them to move, etc. Seems awfully cheap to me but I'm not in your area so have no idea of your geographic region's price structures.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Gas stations with high traffic usually pack the snow down into ice. Plan on lots more salt then a normal area of the same size.


----------



## Russtrtrt (Aug 4, 2009)

My experience with high traffic gas stations is that if you are able to salt them early or before the snow event the traffic will melt the lot easily. I also think your price is low though.


----------



## klem (Nov 11, 2009)

you guys are a great help..... i'll submit my bid a ad bit higher and i'll let you guys know if I get it...


----------



## PGHplowguy (Oct 13, 2009)

Clearly I am a bit late. I am a few miles east of you. In my area your price including salt is low. For that I'd charge around $220 - $ 270. Beware, I pride myself on being a great plow driver, but gas stations are the meeting point of stupid people. Easy to back into a once clear spot and find a "special" person now in it.


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

Yeah people are in a hurry and don't care about the truck with the plow. Mark the covers when you get there with orange cones or something if you can. Price seems a little low but only you know your costs.


----------

